# Surfing at maroubra beach, sydney australia.



## GDAD (Aug 27, 2013)

iN THE 1930S.                                                lOOKING SOUTH                                                 BIG WAVE DAY                                          SURF BOAT ON THE WAY OUT

THIS WAS WHERE i WAS BROUGHT UP.


----------



## That Guy (Aug 27, 2013)

Awhoooooo!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 27, 2013)

:coolpics:


----------

